# What's your biggest tip?



## Bubba Gump (Sep 8, 2015)

Mine was $10.00 from a guy that I ignored his ping 3 times and finally accepted on the 4th time. It ended up a $38.00 fare and $10.00 tip. Sure glad I finally gave in.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

$20 on a $6 fare.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

My biggest tip?

Don't drive for Uber. Save yourself the headache and your car will thank you.

Cash tip? $100 bill on Halloween.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

$20.00 on a $5.00 ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Also got $20.00 returning forgotten cell phone in my car to airport before her jet left during rush hour.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I can post a photo of it on here but that isn't very appropriate.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Returned a Phone that the Pax left in my car. I found it next day when getting in the car. He gave me $200 cash tip and I called it a day.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

$40 cash. Pax forgot some luggage went back 10 minutes into trip to get it.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

a few $20 tips, and a recent $50 tip


----------



## Njhustle (Apr 9, 2015)

55.00$

Had 4 guys that i picked up from an upper bergen county area town (somewhere near alpine/closter). I showed up and they guys took FOR EVER to come outside. Then, one of the guys had to go back inside and get his keys and as it turned out, one of the guys still sitting in my car had them...it was just a shit show. They go to a bar in piermont, NY and of course did not tip. 

I leave and head back into NJ as I am NJ licensed and as we know, can't pick up in NY. I get about 8 minutes back into NJ and get a call from the anonymous uber number. I pick up and its one of the guys asking if I would come get them and bring them to the harem. I explain I wasn't able to through the app but if they want to give me cash, i got them. So they agreed and i came back and brought them to the club. 

The guy jumps out and says I'm going to run in and get change and of course tries to convince me to just come and party with them. Then for some reason he asked if i had change for 100$ and i said it depends on what you want back. I had 15$ on me and the trip costed 30$ through the app. So he threw me the 100 and took the 15 and let me keep the rest. 30$ fare - 85$ = 55.00$ tip. That was a sweet night.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

On New Years Eve a new rider was going to give me a tip but said he had no cash on him. 

He asked me if there was a way to do it on the app.....I said no (sadly I lost my square reader just a day earlier!).

He asked me if I drank coffee (I said yes) and he gave me a $10 gift card from Starbucks. 

I guess it wasn't cash but still usable so good enough for me. 

Andy


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

With Uber or any other transportation?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

$20 last night on a $7 fare


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

As a cab driver, $28 from an unlikely source. Picked up a couple of 14 yo boys at the Pittsburgh Hilton. Said they wanted to go to Beaver Valley Mall on Sunday p.m. Told them I'd need $60 up front.

They apparently needed to get there to spend their bar mitzvah money on a video game. Once we got to Monaca, they asked me to wait for a while to give them a ride home to Coraopolis. 9 minutes hanging out at BVM, and its onward to Coraopolis, the meter read $72. They gave me two 20's, and set me up perfect just a few miles from PIT to line up for a ride back to Pittsburgh.

Don't expect teenagers to be good tippers.


----------



## Nick_J (Feb 13, 2016)

Drove a guy and his mom about 11 miles. It was a 19 dollar ride. He gave me a 100 bill at the end of the ride.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I got a 20 dollar tip, on a 15 dollar fare. It was rare and I'm sure it will never happen again.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

$50


----------



## uberhound (Feb 17, 2016)

Last weekend was good to me here in Kansas City - $20 tip on a $10 ride (probably because of the ten minute wait while they drunkenly got their s*** together) and two $10 tips plus a few $3-4 tips here or there. I've been driving a month and have had a tip any time I have driven more than 3-4 fares in a day.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Jvc21 said:


> My biggest tip?
> 
> Don't drive for Uber. Save yourself the headache and your car will thank you.
> 
> Cash tip? $100 bill on Halloween.


Aww, JVC21, that wasn't a tip. He wanted you to come with him!


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

Uber 1 said:


> On New Years Eve a new rider was going to give me a tip but said he had no cash on him.
> 
> He asked me if there was a way to do it on the app.....I said no (sadly I lost my square reader just a day earlier!).
> 
> ...


What you can do is have him ping you again and then complete the trip right after. Sure, you only get $2.40, but it's still a better tip than nothing. Best of all, it boosts your acceptance rate and ratings. We all know that we work for the stars!


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

The guy left his briefcase in my car from airport, after returning it to him. He give me a $100 tip.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

I got paid a $20 tip on a SELECT fare today. It was pretty nice, $22.06 for the trip 31 min and 6.7 mile trip and a $20 tip! At first, the mother and her son had asked for change. Unfortunately, I honestly had none and told them not to worry about the trip. It was nice enough to have a pleasant conversation with them. Then, they tipped the full $20.

5 stars rating for them! More PAX should be like this!


----------



## Chris Lenga (Feb 21, 2016)

I've had about a dozen or so people tip me $100. Couple $50's. Most common is $5-15 or so.


----------



## Tylor (Feb 17, 2016)

First time driving tonight. 6 trips. 3 tipped. Got 2 $10's and a $4! My second fare tipped $10 and took my phone number because they need airport rides frequently!


----------



## fatherted69 (Feb 22, 2016)

$10 on a $75 net ride last night.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Does it count when Karma tips you?

Call to the Hard Rock casino...XL @ 1.9X...

called the rider who promptly informed me it would be 15 minutes before he could gather up all the guys...
told him..."get the guys and I will meet you at the front hotel pickup area in 15"...

promptly parked my vehicle and grabbed a $20 bill from my wallet...
ran in to the casino...dropped the $20 in a 7's machine and banged the spin button about a dozen times...

up pops the 4 flaming red 7's in a row for $100...
cashed out $100 plus my original $20 investment and went for the car in about 10 minutes total...

met the riders as scheduled then looked at the destination on the map and it was Kissimmee Fl...good hour away...
thought that's funny and figured it was an error in the app (like those don't ever happen)...
I was informed that...no...its not an error and off we went to their destination...8)
when I dropped them off I was handed a $20 bill and they all thanked me...

so I made $80 on the ride plus $20 on the tip and oh yes...$100 just before I made the pickup while waiting...

not bad $200 for a couple hours of work...8)

sometimes even us little old monkeys get lucky...8)

Happy Ubering...


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

Depending on how many rides and hours I work that week, I usually get between 50-80 a week in tips.

The biggest tip I received though was on a $28 ride. The guys gave me $20 before we even left and then tipped another $10 on the app. Was a great convo the entire time.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 10, 2016)

Passengers that tip in San Diego are like four leaf clovers, very rare indeed.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

$3.50 and a Now N Later!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I just had the best week as far as tips are concerned. 

Mon I had a a long trip, 150ish miles my take was 149.00, they tipped 20 each, $80.00 plus bought lunch.

Had a stripper tip me a 20 on a 12 mile 2 stop ride. 

Friday night a I got a $45.00 tip from a German tourist. Took him to several ATMs, he needed cash to pay the hookers. 
Unfortunately for him, we did not find an atm that would take his German card. 

The next ping was 2 middle age couples, they went from a local restaurant to a strip club. The strip club is a dive,I mean a real dive. I dropped them and waited, 5 minutes later got the ping, he gave me 20 for being there, 20 for a tip at drop off and the ladies gave me the singles they got and wanted to spend on dancers. $38.00. The missing two went to the bartender. One husband said I was going to punch you if you tipped that pig. Oh my... 

I'd have to do some thinking and some math but I think Friday nights tips are close to or more than my total for the year if I don't count Monday's 80.


----------



## GambitFW (Mar 14, 2016)

$84. The tip was just under 2 miles from one set of bars in Fort Worth TX to another in downtown. I squeezed 1 extra person in my XL and tried to start the trip. What ever was going on with the network that night, I couldn't get the trip started and stopped trying after I got into heavier traffic. I told the girl who requested the ride what was going on and she said, "We got you." When we stopped, she told everyone in the car to start handing over cash. She collected from 6 people and shamed the 7th for not having any cash. She hands me the wad of bills and tells me it's the best she can do. I was even mad at Uber for messing up the surged XL trip. That turned out to be my best week ever (by what Uber paid me) and best nightly tips ever.


----------



## JD Flys (Nov 6, 2015)

$100 on New Years eve. Picked up this married old guy who was spending the night with his 22 year old secretary. I was doing some friendly teasing about "how good he must be" to get the hot secretary affair. They both loved it so it was friendly engagement but in reality, I realized it was stroking his ego beyond planet earth. hey don't judge me...it takes a special skill set to tease in that situation in a way that doesn't offend, place guilt, make her feel like a cheap hooker and manage to get this guys ego off. I earned that $100. Truth is, I would have been just as happy if I didn't get that tip. Just knowing I can pull off a conversation like that successfully was so rewarding in itself. Ok, Ok I'm done getting my own ego off now ha ha.


----------



## Rolltide (Mar 13, 2016)

10$ tip on a $15 fare.


----------



## sara gutierrez (Mar 5, 2016)

i got a 50 dollar gift certificate to a Casino


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

My tips to date are:

Meal from Mcdonalds lol
Couple of 20s various pax 
100 tip from a thug in bad area. (Shocking)
1 can Beer. Last pax on a saturday.
4 waters various pax
2 snicker bars
Misc. Tips 2-5 few times


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

So far in my short career...

$10 cash from a $23 fare... From a hot girl I picked up in a mansion

And $10 lyft tip on a minimum fare run ($4 here). He said he was gonna leave me a nice tip, but I didn't believe him.


----------

